# Zero-Sixty Magazine review: GT-R vs 997 Twin-Turbo!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=21966

Love this quote: _It's on par with the 997 but once you add in the approx $56k price difference the GT-R is already a legend!"_

I'll let you guys read the full, unbiased article for yourself.

I know few will argue (frivolously) that a potential 997TT owner wouldn't consider the Nissan because of, well, it's a Nissan. I can accept that.  However... If ANY true "Car Enthusiast" can't appreciate or give props to what the land of the Rising Sun has produced. 
And better yet... The look on that 997TT owners face (and even Lambo, Ferrari, etc) as the lowly Nissan pulls away from that ass on the highway... Priceless! 

*But.... It is... What it is.* :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

have they added that third pedal option to the Nissan yet? 

No?

Still not interested. Could be the fastest thing in the world, but if it's not fun to drive it's not worth much to me. 

--nw


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

'Cane said:


> Doesn't matter to me how well it performs. I think it is ugly, and the 911TT is pure sex.


Anyone that can afford the 911 would not think twice about buying a Nissan GT-R (unless it would be, like a 4th car). Besides, The steering wheel looks like the one in my mom's Altima. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't see them mention it in the article. Was the Porsche a tiptronic or 6 speed. I think it's only fair to compare it to the tiptronic, that way the trannies are at least similar. The tiptronic is also substantially faster than the 6 speed.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

'Cane said:


> Anyone that can afford the 911 would not think twice about buying a Nissan GT-R (unless it would be, like a 4th car). Besides, The steering wheel looks like the one in my mom's Altima. :thumbdwn:


wErD

A Nissan is a Nissan

On Par with

YUGO/HYUNDAI/RAMBLER


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Hahahaha....

You guys are funny and haters! 2 for 1.  

True car enthusiasts as myself and damn near every car editor who's had the pleasure of driving Godzilla has nothing but praise for one of the most anticipated Supercars this year.
The GT-R loves the taste of Porsche, M3, etc tears. 
It is what it is an "Automotive Legend"... And it has barely arrived. 
If indeed I proceed with my plans to obtain one later this year... Its gonna be real funny to see the expressions on MANY faces. Then again... I'm really itchin to get this M5 I'm eyeballing and mod it up a tad. Either way... 2 awesome rides that I'd be equally content with.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm happy for you. I'll stick with a manual.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

'Cane said:


> Anyone that can afford the 911 would not think twice about buying a Nissan GT-R (unless it would be, like a 4th car).


anyone who is in the business of winning races would run the GT-R.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

M3Mike said:


> wErD
> 
> A Nissan is a Nissan
> 
> ...


translated, "i'm a brand whore"


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

http://www.egmcartech.com/2008/02/13/nissan-gt-r-v-spec-to-get-550hp-will-be-330-pounds-lighter/

wait until the GT-R V-Spec comes out. :yikes:



> At the end of January, we posted what were said to be leaked photos of the Nissan GT-R V-Spec with the report claiming that the car will be 220 pounds lighter than the current GT-R. The folks over at _AutoExpress _have dug up some new information on the V-Spec, claiming they have all the details.
> _AutoExpress_ says that the *GT-R V-Spec will pump out 550 horsepower* from its 3.8 liter twin-turbo V6 and will actually *weigh 300 pounds less* than its 473 horsepower brother. The report says that Nissan will add a ***8216;wild***8217; bodykit with side skirts and splitters that will provide maximum downforce at high speeds. Inside, the GT-R will be stripped out to reduce weight; however the dash-mounted touchscreen will remain with even more advanced features.
> Nissan***8217;s engineers are *targeting a Nurburgring time of 7 minutes and 25 seconds* to break the circuit records. So expect massive amounts of spy shots from Nurburgring in the coming months.
> The GT-R will cost £55,000 when it goes on sale in the UK in March 2009, and the V-Spec will add £20,000. The GT-R V-Spec will arrive in the UK before the end of 2009 and in the U.S. in the middle of 2010.


and for carbon fibre fans...

http://www.worldcarfans.com/9080129.028/nissan-gt-r-spec-v-brochure-leaked



> We***8217;ve all heard rumours of a Spec V version of R35 Godzilla, known to many as the Nissan GT-R. Best Car has now rendered the car, based on leaked inside into from Nissan.
> 
> Spec V is the superformance version of an already pumped up sports car. By using several techniques even more performance can be wringed out of the GT-R. Of utmost vitality is that the car goes through a weight-loss programme, which means it may *lose up to 100kg*, which is the equivalent of a fully grown adult male of average weight. ***8220;Lose the man, lose the milliseconds***8221; is Spec V thought.
> 
> Typically extra revisions include improved suspension, advanced roll cage and a reprogrammed all-wheel-drive system, named ATTESA-ETS. Power is said to be up to 382kW/* 512 bhp*, *coupled with an all-carbon fiber body*, should make the Spec V not only quick as far more expensive super cars, but only handle even better than its Clark Kent self around challenging places like the Nurburgring. Steering should also be more direct.












GT-R V-Spec ain't gonna be cheap either.

http://njection.com/blogs/autopark/archive/2008/02/16/nissan-gt-r-v-spec-70-hp-more-150-kg-less.aspx



> *Nissan GT-R V-Spec 70 hp more, 150 kg less *
> 
> What is better than efficient? Perhaps "super-efficient" would be the word. Well according to the *Nissan*, the word on everyone's lips is *V-Spec*; and it is easy to imagine why. It originally took 7 minutes 38 seconds for the Nissan GT-R to tear round the track at Nuerburgring, but Nissan want more - they want to beat the record of 7 minutes 25 seconds.
> 
> ...


http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2008-nissan-gt-r-details/460468/


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

HW said:


> translated, "i'm a brand whore"


Nah...

Nissans are just pathetic trash warmed up to smell like something other than crap, but they are in fact crap.

Sorry to give it to you straight. 

Run dont walk from any Nissan.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

This cheesey gimmicky marketing may fool the TacoBell crowd but not those with the money to actually buy something nice.

Sign me up for the PorscheTT.

O.K. I am done with my slam..

Proceed


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

M3Mike said:


> Nah...
> 
> Nissans are just pathetic trash warmed up to smell like something other than crap, but they are in fact crap.
> 
> ...


but it sure is one fast piece of crap. someone must of had the mother of taco buritos to propel that sucker.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

M3Mike said:


> This cheesey gimmicky marketing may fool the TacoBell crowd but not those with the money to actually buy something nice.
> 
> Sign me up for the PorscheTT.
> 
> ...


like it said earlier, if your business is to win races, then you get the GT-R. if not, get something else.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

M3Mike said:


> Run dont walk from any Nissan.


Not to mention you have to deal with their dealers... Just before I decided to get my z4, I wanted to test drive the 350z. I had been in contact with the dealer, working with a salesman for a week or so until they got one in for test drives. When I arrived, the sales dude made me wait for 30min which he was "busy"... not at his desk, I'm guessing dinner.

Anyway, I was all ready for the test drive, he hit me with the "just one more thing". He demanded I submit a full credit report. I told him I had no intention of financing through the dealer, he said it didn't matter, he needed it for the test drive. I told him to pound sand. In contrast, I went to the BMW dealer, and with no prior experience with them, they handed me the keys with just a quick copy of my license.

So i can just imagine the tricks the dealers are gonna pull with this car.

--nw


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2006)

nowonder said:


> have they added that third pedal option to the Nissan yet?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


Have you ever even driven a car with paddle shifters? Other than bending my wife over, I don't know that there is anything more fun that driving a Gallardo with eGear.:thumbup:


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL.^^^ It's actually hilarious to still hear folks say things like "But does it have a stick?"

If in fact this technology derived directly from F-1 and Indy Car technology wasn't the "right move"... BMW would not be throwing so much $$$ developing and fine tuning their SMG... Nor would almost ALL car manufactures be making it an option in their best products.
No human being can shift as quickly in a manual even if you had BIONIC ARMS! It is a sweet ass technology and I love it! The M5 tranny is awesome and one of the main reasons I want one. Nissan is getting mucho praise for this tranny and gearing setup.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

TXSTYLE said:


> LOL.^^^ It's actually hilarious to still hear folks say things like "But does it have a stick?"
> 
> If in fact this technology derived directly from F-1 and Indy Car technology wasn't the "right move"... BMW would not be throwing so much $$$ developing and fine tuning their SMG... Nor would almost ALL car manufactures be making it an option in their best products.
> No human being can shift as quickly in a manual even if you had BIONIC ARMS! It is a sweet ass technology and I love it! The M5 tranny is awesome and one of the main reasons I want one. Nissan is getting mucho praise for this tranny and gearing setup.


i would say that as an enthusiast, i would rather have a manual shifter. if i was in the business of winning auto races, must share the car with someone who refuses to learn manual and no other options or physical challenged, i would get the clutchless option.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

TXSTYLE said:


> LOL.^^^ It's actually hilarious to still hear folks say things like "But does it have a stick?"
> 
> If in fact this technology derived directly from F-1 and Indy Car technology wasn't the "right move"... BMW would not be throwing so much $$$ developing and fine tuning their SMG... Nor would almost ALL car manufactures be making it an option in their best products.
> No human being can shift as quickly in a manual even if you had BIONIC ARMS! It is a sweet ass technology and I love it! The M5 tranny is awesome and one of the main reasons I want one. Nissan is getting mucho praise for this tranny and gearing setup.


Does that technology make it more fun to drive, or just faster? Yes, I have driven a paddle shifter, and I wasn't impressed. I really don't care to get to work 1/8 of a second faster... I want a car that is fun to drive. Sadly, BMW is getting away from this too.

--nw


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

TXSTYLE said:


> LOL.^^^ It's actually hilarious to still hear folks say things like "But does it have a stick?"
> 
> If in fact this technology derived directly from F-1 and Indy Car technology wasn't the "right move"... BMW would not be throwing so much $$$ developing and fine tuning their SMG... Nor would almost ALL car manufactures be making it an option in their best products.
> No human being can shift as quickly in a manual even if you had BIONIC ARMS! It is a sweet ass technology and I love it! The M5 tranny is awesome and one of the main reasons I want one. Nissan is getting mucho praise for this tranny and gearing setup.


Actually, for most cars if given a manual and a paddle shift of the same make and model, the manual will cross the finish line first. Take porsche for example, the 997 turbo is the first car in porsche history that is faster with a tiptronic tranny than a manual. It has never happened before. Also, most mid range cars with paddles will shift at well over 100 milliseconds, which a good driver can outshift with a manual. Unless you buy a ferrari or something super high end (yes, like the gt-r) that shifts lightning quick (say 60 milliseconds), the paddle shift will lose every time.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

HW said:


> but it sure is one fast piece of crap. someone must of had the mother of taco buritos to propel that sucker.


:rofl:


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

The facts, and numbers are amazing, but the car is ugly, it has no grace to its design, I think even the 350Z or G35 have more grace, at least they aren't over done like this land rocket, speaking of rockets, the GTR looks like it will fly off the ground with all those holes and cut outs! LOL


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

e36m34life said:


> The facts, and numbers are amazing, but the car is ugly, it has no grace to its design, I think even the 350Z or G35 have more grace, at least they aren't over done like this land rocket, speaking of rockets, the GTR looks like it will fly off the ground with all those holes and cut outs! LOL


oh come on.... it's got as many holes and cut-outs as the 911 turbo


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

M3Mike said:


>





HW said:


> oh come on.... it's got as many holes and cut-outs as the 911 turbo


Ok, look at the 911, and the GTR, dont you dare tell me that the GTR has the same amount of holes/cutouts/lines/curves as the 911. Side by side, look how refined and graceful the 911 looks compared to the GTR. The GTR looks like an overthought out boy toy on steroids.

Like I said, theres no arguing with the numbers, but the looks just kill it for me.


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2006)

I personally prefer the GT-R. To me, all Porsches look the same and they are a dime a dozen. Not as bad as Vettes, but damn close. Exclusivity counts for a lot when it comes to cars.


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

Chris D said:


> I personally prefer the GT-R. To me, all Porsches look the same and they are a dime a dozen. Not as bad as Vettes, but damn close. Exclusivity counts for a lot when it comes to cars.


Exlusivity for how long? You do remember the GTR cost over $50K less then the 911 Turbo, and if there are as much as you say there are of the 100K dollar P-Cars, then what do you expect of the GTR?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

e36m34life said:


> Exlusivity for how long? You do remember the GTR cost over $50K less then the 911 Turbo, and if there are as much as you say there are of the 100K dollar P-Cars, then what do you expect of the GTR?


exclusivity determined by availability numbers. 1st year is 2500 between 1400 US nissan dealers. 1500/yr after that.


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

HW said:


> exclusivity determined by availability numbers. 1st year is 2500 between 1400 US nissan dealers. 1500/yr after that.


I stand corrected, as I did not know that. :thumbup:


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I finally saw it in person at the Dallas Auto Show yesterday...

Pictures do this car no justice. It is VERY nice and VERY unique. Unlike anything on the road! And the @ss is simply stunning! In black with a nice set of wheels it will be vicious.
By the way, I just got mt Road & Track with the GT-R vs 997TT vs Z06. The Nissan is just extraordinary on the track and puts it's power down so unbelievably that it's almost alien-like.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Here is a link with the new GTR running in the snow..

http://icar.yam.com/article/mkarticle.php?article=20080125001107


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Wait till this one hits ths streets

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...010_nissan_gt_r_spec_v_spied+view-photos.html

More power and less weight:thumbup:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Nissan = Death Trap


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Lanc3r said:


> Nissan = Death Trap


Why is that:dunno:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

stylinexpat said:


> Why is that:dunno:


If you can find frontal crash ratings for their performance models I would be interested. A couple months ago I hit a late model Infiniti in the rear end at 15 mph. Cosmetic damage for me, total due to completely twisted unibody for the Infiniti driver. Granted my BMW is an 81 tank, but still.

This particular model is pushing the envelope with power. Survivabilty in a high speed crash is questionable when compared to its competition.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Lanc3r said:


> If you can find frontal crash ratings for their performance models I would be interested. A couple months ago I hit a late model Infiniti in the rear end at 15 mph. Cosmetic damage for me, total due to completely twisted unibody for the Infiniti driver. Granted my BMW is an 81 tank, but still.
> 
> This particular model is pushing the envelope with power. Survivabilty in a high speed crash is questionable when compared to its competition.


 The Infiniti did its job though and protected the passengers, right? People seem to think that a total is somehow bad in a crash. It's a good thing. What's bad - when a car doesn't transmit energy around the passenger cell (like your 81 BMW for instance).

Good = deformation of the car
Bad = a frame that fails to pass energy around the passengers. Instead all the energy is transmitted to the passenger cell


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> The Infiniti did its job though and protected the passengers, right? People seem to think that a total is somehow bad in a crash. It's a good thing. What's bad - when a car doesn't transmit energy around the passenger cell (like your 81 BMW for instance).
> 
> Good = deformation of the car
> Bad = a frame that fails to pass energy around the passengers. Instead all the energy is transmitted to the passenger cell


I understand that. But aside from crumple zones, a passenger car needs to maintain the integrity of the passenger cabin. It is good when the impact zones absorb impact and fall apart. It is bad when the whole car crumples. Thats why frontal crash ratings are based on how well the cabin survives.

The Infiniti I hit at low speed had very little cosmetic or peripheral damage yet the doors were mis aligned.

My 81 took the hit as it was designed. Diving Board bumpers are actually quite good at their job. Even if modern bumper height have raised to accomodate SUV crashes.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Lanc3r said:


> If you can find frontal crash ratings for their performance models I would be interested. A couple months ago I hit a late model Infiniti in the rear end at 15 mph. Cosmetic damage for me, total due to completely twisted unibody for the Infiniti driver. Granted my BMW is an 81 tank, but still.
> 
> This particular model is pushing the envelope with power. Survivabilty in a high speed crash is questionable when compared to its competition.


Since it is a sports car I would imagine that the frame on the car would be quite rigid especially on a 200 MPH car:dunno: Would have to wait and see some crash tests till we know the truth though.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Looks so nice on this DYNO:thumbup:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yIhsv6WSboY&feature=related


----------



## Synaps3 (Mar 3, 2008)

Numbers are great, but the styling and lack of manual kills me.


Looks like in 5 years I'm going to be buying from Lotus, as they will be the only manufacturer who still understands that Dyno numbers != fun, neccessarily.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

In all fairness, the Nissan and the Porsche are not really in the same league. Compared to the Nissan, the Porsche puts down wimpy numbers. 415hp and a measly 300lb ft of torque. That's almost 100 less horsepower and 200lb ft of torque less. Those are significant differences.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

But regardless, unless Nissan comes out with a manual, it's not a car that would make me look twice at it.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

More on the new times posted by the new GTR

http://autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080501/FREE/126551216/1065

Freakin awesome:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Yep. Still ugly.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Haters Unite! :grouphug:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

'Cane said:


> Yep. Still ugly.


but its performance is so great that its ugly wraps around to beauty.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

All the people saying it is ugly and it sucks and its a nissan are fooling themselves.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kzang said:


> All the people saying it is ugly and it sucks and its a nissan are fooling themselves.


all those brand whores out there claiming "racing history" and premium brandness should welcome the GT-R. it's a kick in the pants for the brands of the fan boys and perhaps they would one up the GT-R with even better performance.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Kzang said:


> All the people saying it is ugly and it sucks and its a nissan are fooling themselves.


So, if someone has an opinion about it that is not the same as yours, that opinion is wrong?  :tsk:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

'Cane said:


> So, if someone has an opinion about it that is not the same as yours, that opinion is wrong?  :tsk:


I think everyone is entitled to their opinion :thumbup: I saw the Skyline on the street in Hong-Kong and thought it looked quite nice. You should have seen how many people gathered around the car while it was parked just to look at it. There was a new Ferrari on the other side and it was parked there witn no one looking at it while everyone was checking out the new Skyline

PS: It's not the greatest looking but the more time you spend around one the more you are to like it. The performance numbers are just sick.


----------

